# Trigger pull



## MattS (Oct 25, 2005)

Does anyone have any information on the trigger pull of a winchester mdoel 70 in the .270 caliber

MATTS


----------



## bgoldhunter (Apr 13, 2005)

Are you trying to adjust it or just want to know what the average pull is?


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

MattS said:


> Does anyone have any information on the trigger pull of a winchester mdoel 70 in the .270 caliber
> 
> MATTS


Without actually testing the INDIVIDUAL Rifle in question it is almost impossible to say what the trigger pull will be on an out of the box new rifle. However most of the ones I have tested lately have trigger pulls of 4 1/2 Pounds PLUS.

Now if you are asking if the Winchester Model 70's trigger can be adjusted, the answer is YES. In fact I recently did a .300 WSM Winchester Model 70 Black Shadow that a buddy bought at WalMart. This particular Rifle came out of the box with the trigger pull quite crisp, but a bit over 4 1/2 pounds. It was a simple matter of just adjusting the spring tension to get the desired 2 1/2 pound trigger pull that my buddy wanted. On a Winchester Model 70 any competent gunsmith should be able to get the desired trigger pull weight in a matter of a few minutes, and if the owner of the Rifle is competent in working on triggers the Winchester Model 70's are quite easy to adjust.

Now if you are asking "What the Trigger Pull should be on a Winchester Model 70 .270 Winchester Rifle", that is a totally different subject, and one only the individual owner / shooter can answer. Personally I find I can not shoot my best with a trigger pull over 2 1/2 pounds, and actually prefer 2 pounds (which is what the triggers are tuned to on all of my Ruger Rifles). However most shooters tell me my triggers are too light for their tastes, and prefer something between 2 1/2 pounds and 3 1/2 pounds.

To me the key to a great trigger is how crisp it breaks and the amount of movement is involved in the trigger movement required to fire the gun. Our club rules require a mininim of a 2 pound trigger pull on all firearms to be fired at our indoor shooting range. Well when you are looking through a 24x (or higher magnification Rifle Scope) at a bullseye that measures .100" at 50 feet even a 2 pound trigger pull seems like a LOT.

Not sure if I answered any of your questions or not. If not please post more info so we can better try to figure out what you are after.

Larry


----------



## Dave_w (May 25, 2005)

I'll agree with the last guy.

Trigger pull is all about personal preference and what you're trying to do, and to a certain extent, the gun's action. For target work, I like an insanely light 1 1/2-pound trigger with a short pull on my bolt-actions, because of the way I shoot...I hold my finger off the trigger, breathe in, and bring my finger back. The way it works, I can just barely feel my finger it the trigger before the gun goes off. The important thing is that I'm conscientious enough about safety that I can do stupid things like have really light triggers.

Semiautos are a different story. I like mine a hair over three pounds and a slightly longer pull. The reason is that with autoloading, you can very easily pop off a second round before you've aimed properly, resulting in really embarassing flyers that are two or three inches off (two or three inches is a lot for me; most of my groups are about the size of a quarter at 100 yards, maximum, and much tighter when I'm really trying).

Really, though, SDHandgunner is right. It's all about crispness. I was a handgun guy before I was a three-gun guy (pistol, rifle, shotgun), and I remember getting guns and being absolutely disgusted by trigger creep (the Walther P-22 comes to mind; great little gun, awful trigger). You can adjust yourself to heavier triggers, but you can never deal with creep. That would really be my biggest reason for having a trigger job done.

Take a look at the Savage AccuTrigger. Ridiculously easy to adjust, very crisp, no creep.


----------

